# Where the hell did legend pharmaceutical reviews go...???



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello everyone
i stopped about dnp. Now only serious talk. I saw those prices of legend's and have decided to go for it. I'll be ordering testosterone enanthate 100grams. Lets see i'll be posting about homebrewing and my cycle log. Also i will do blood tests every four weeks because it's quite cheap in india and you don't nedd any special slip or something for conducting blood tests. If its bunk i'll bash them to hell if not then i'll surely praise them. Also i'll let the bloodwork do the talking.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2015)

This one? 

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11352-legend-pharm-scam?highlight=legend+pharmaceutical

Or this one?

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10599-Legend-pharmaceuticals!!!!!?highlight=legend


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 5, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Hello everyone
> i stopped about dnp. Now only serious talk. I saw those prices of legend's and have decided to go for it. I'll be ordering testosterone enanthate 100grams. Lets see i'll be posting about homebrewing and my cycle log. Also i will do blood tests every four weeks because it's quite cheap in india and you don't nedd any special slip or something for conducting blood tests. If its bunk i'll bash them to hell if not then i'll surely praise them. Also i'll let the bloodwork do the talking.[/QUOTE
> 
> Are you still here?
> ...


----------



## Maijah (Mar 5, 2015)

Legend pharmaceutical is a joke. Why would you buy that swill? I thought you could walk in the pharmacy and get organon amps? Doesn't make any sense choad.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2015)

Maijah said:


> Legend pharmaceutical is a joke. Why would you buy that swill? I thought you could walk in the pharmacy and get organon amps? Doesn't make any sense choad.



Ha! I forgot about that



DNP-DAWG said:


> Here in india systems work differently.... Buddy why do you think testoviron250mg amps from pharmaceutical giant german remedies is available without prescription and so is deca durabolin from organon. And addwize from sun pharmaceuticals.... .



If you can get finished product from legitimate pharmacies why on earth would you ever think about brewing?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> And for me staying in india is a blessing... *I can buy all the ritalin dnp and gear i want.....*





DNP-DAWG said:


> Dnp ain't such a great issue around here...*neither is buying gear from the pharmacy... *





DNP-DAWG said:


> *Here in india* systems work differently.





DNP-DAWG said:


> Buddy why do you think testoviron250mg amps from pharmaceutical giant german remedies is *available without prescription* and so is deca durabolin from organon. And addwize from sun pharmaceuticals





DNP-DAWG said:


> *I'll be ordering testosterone enanthate 100grams… i'll be posting about homebrewing…*



Most damning:



			
				DNP-DAWG" said:
			
		

> *I never said come ppl buy from me.... Although i would like that....!!!!!*





			
				DNP-DAWG said:
			
		

> *How do u think XXX can be shipped from a remote place like india to the usa or uk.*


http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/16678-Shipping


And you wonder why people are calling you out.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 6, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Most damning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im fukkin dizzy after all the circles this guy is going in. WTF


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 6, 2015)

Dont ever say something you shouldnt, fukn Ron will find it......hahahaha!


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 6, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Dont ever say something you shouldnt, fukn Ron will find it......hahahaha!



He is the McBurgers of cheese....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 6, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Ha! I forgot about that
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get finished product from legitimate pharmacies why on earth would you ever think about brewing?



Just for discussion purposes and bc I <3 you Ron, I would brew the gear simply bc it's fun to do. I like to pretend in Walter white, shave my hair and balls, and hop in my pedovan. It's a lot of fun. Although it won't be as good as pharmacy gear


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 6, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Just for discussion purposes and bc I <3 you Ron, I would brew the gear simply bc it's fun to do. I like to pretend in Walter white, shave my hair and balls, and hop in my pedovan. It's a lot of fun. Although it won't be as good as pharmacy gear





I'll be the judge of that.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 6, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'll be the judge of that.



Take your pick


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 6, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Take your pick





Your sweeper is nicer than mine. It Prob has A/C.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 6, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Your sweeper is nicer than mine. It Prob has A/C.



It also has air ride, just sayin.......


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2015)

Legend sux was never good


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 6, 2015)

Ok i talked to anton. I told him how outward remittance of money through western union and moneygram is prohibited so anto provided me with a bank account number. This i think was extremely helpful of him to do.
He looks forward to me doing business with him. I have asked him for some freebies LOL. Yeah like directlty. Haven't got a reply yet.
And yeah german remedies 250mg/ml amps costs 70usd for 20ml. So if i homebrew it'll cost less ,right???


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 6, 2015)

DAWG shut the **** up 
take your viberal diarreah some where else.
no one here is listening to your bullshit.

May I suggest steroidology.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 6, 2015)

Negged again....


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 6, 2015)

I want all new members to start taking a grammar test. If you can't type with some kind of clarity, ya can't post!!

#keepitgrammaticallycorrect
#painfulposts
#fullofshit
#fukkbrokenenglish


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 6, 2015)

Verbal diarrhoea.... U mean.


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 6, 2015)

Ok so anton said that he will give me some anavar an vials of test en 250. But i'll ask him for something else. Lol i wanna bulk right now for a few cycles.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 6, 2015)

Good move. Its way too hard to bulk on some test en 250 anyway...


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 6, 2015)

Apologies, 
Serious Matter; UGBB History
Most negged member.....


----------



## JackC4 (Mar 6, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Verbal diarrhoea.... U mean.



Hey boy genius, Diarrhea you mean.

At least be correct when correcting someone

Ology is a nice board you should check it out.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 6, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> Negged again....



I've never seen so much red by one name, and the guy is completely ****ing oblivious.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 6, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Just for discussion purposes and bc I <3 you Ron, I would brew the gear simply bc it's fun to do. I like to pretend in Walter white, shave my hair and balls, and hop in my pedovan. It's a lot of fun. Although it won't be as good as pharmacy gear



Not everyone's a brilliant mad-scientist like you Doc........


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 6, 2015)

Lol.... I'm a med student....
I think diarrhoea is correct ......


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 6, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Lol.... I'm a med student....
> I think diarrhoea is correct ......





You better get a fukkers a websters dictionary then dick bag.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 6, 2015)

DNP-DAWG said:


> Lol.... I'm a med student....
> I think diarrhoea is correct ......



I heard that the intensive 6 week med school program in Guatemala is pure hell.......on the patients.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 7, 2015)

I was reading through the comments on Dawg's reputation.....I gotta say some of you homos are absolutely priceless when it comes to your comments. We seriously have the most creative bunch of juice heads on the net. My top 3 nominations based on comments (in no particular order):

1) Steel
2) Joli
3) TriniMontana


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 7, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I was reading through the comments on Dawg's reputation.....I gotta say some of you homos are absolutely priceless when it comes to your comments. We seriously have the most creative bunch of juice heads on the net. My top 3 nominations based on comments (in no particular order):
> 
> 1) Steel
> 2) Joli
> 3) TriniMontana





Now Doc you know we always try to keep our comments professional.


----------

